# SPAM / PHISHING email rec'd



## Manimal (20 Jun 2007)

got this email tonight. . .
don't know if it was sent with permission from the site or not. but they got my address from it.
i don't care that i rec'd the email, just thought you might want to know if they hacked your info.
--------------------------------------



Dearest One
I am Mrs serroy john an Sierra Leon nationality and a member of forum.army.ca I am married to late Mr Emmanuel john, who worked with Sierra Leon  Embassy in Ivory Coast for 9 years before he died in the year 2005 after a brief illness that  lasted for only five days. We were married for Eighteen years with a daughter (Lilian)who later died in a motor accident.
Before the untimely death of my husband, we were both born again Christians. Since after his death I decided not to remarry or get a child outside my matrimonial home which the Bible is against. When my late husband was alive he deposited the sum of US$3.5 M ( Three Million, Five hundred Thousand United States Dollars) in a General Trust Account with a prime bank in Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire. Presently, this money is still with the bank. 
Recently, following my ill health, my Doctor told me  that I may not last for the next six months due to  my cancer ailment. Having known my condition I decided to donate this fund to a  Christain organization (Church) or individual that will utilize this money the way I am going to instruct herein, according to the desire of my late husband before his death.
I want this fund to be used in Christain Activities  like, Orphanages, Christain schools, and Churches for propagating  the word of God and to endeavour that the house of God  is maintained. The Bible made us to understand that "Blessed is the hand that giveth". I took this decision because I don't have any child that will inherit this money and my husband's relatives are not Christians and I don't want my husband's efforts to be used by unbelievers. I don't want a situation where this money will be used in an ungodly way. This is why I am taking this decision. 
I am not afraid of death  hence I know  where I am going. I know that I am going to be in the bosom of the Lord. Exodus 14 VS 14 says that "the lord will fight my battle and I shall hold my peace". I don't need any telephone communication in this regard because of my health hence the presence of my husband's relatives around me always. I don't want them to know about this development. With God all things are possible. 
As soon as I receive your reply I shall give you the contact of the bank in Abidjan. I will also issue you  the documents that will prove you as the present  beneficiary of this fund. I want you and the Church to always pray for me  because the lord is my shephard. My happiness is that  I lived a life as a worthy Christian. Whoever wants to serve the Lord must serve him in spirit and Truth. 

Please always be prayerful all through your  life. Any delay in your reply will give me room in searching another church for this same purpose. Please assure me that you will act accordingly as I stated herein. Hoping to receive your reply. 
Remain blessed in the Lord.
Yours in Christ, 
Mrs Sandra Dickson

----------------------------------------


----------



## McG (20 Jun 2007)

Manimal said:
			
		

> got this email tonight. . .
> don't know if it was sent with permission from the site or not. but they got my address from it.
> i don't care that i rec'd the email, just thought you might want to know if they hacked your info.


I notice you do not have your email hidden in your profile, so the address would be available to anyone with an account.  If anyone with a hidden email address has received this, please let the site owner know.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jun 2007)

I got one too. Unfortunately it's just spammers harvesting addresses and firing them out en masse. Sometimes they use little tricks, like inserting the hostname of the site they picked up the address from, to make it seem more legit.

Luckily, it's no more nefarious than that, but it is still annoying.


----------



## ei.evans (20 Jun 2007)

I also received this email. Guess I better delete my email address from my profile!


----------



## armyvern (20 Jun 2007)

ei.evans said:
			
		

> I also received this email. Guess I better delete my email address from my profile!



You must have a valid email address to access your .ca account.

Just go to:

"Profile,"
"Account Related Settings,"
Check "Hide email address from public,"
Scroll down and enter your password,
Click "Change Profile."

Then you should be good to go.


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2007)

Regarding the hidden email thing, I have mine set as hidden but when I look at my profile, I can see it.  Is that normal?  ???


----------



## Mike Baker (20 Jun 2007)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Regarding the hidden email thing, I have mine set as hidden but when I look at my profile, I can see it.  Is that normal?  ???


You can see your own, but others cannot


----------



## PMedMoe (20 Jun 2007)

Thanks, Mike, that's what I thought, just wanted to be sure.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (20 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> In a recent upgrade to the forums, the way hidden e-mail addresses are displayed changed slightly.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yrys (20 Jun 2007)

I've received 4 "dearest one" from "Sandra Dickson" <sand.dickson18@yahoo.fr> today.
Reply adress is : sand_dickson1@yahoo.fr .


----------



## dapaterson (20 Jun 2007)

I'm glad none of you are taking advantage of this offer.  It leaves more for me !!!!!


----------



## Gunner98 (21 Jun 2007)

Just think what $3.5 mill would do for Mike's server upgrade budget!!


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2007)

I tell ya, just how stupid do these Nigerian scammers think we really are???

Laughing til I piss my pants,

Wes


----------



## Red 6 (21 Jun 2007)

They think we're pretty stupid, Wes because people still send them money. You know what P. T. Barnum said: "There's a sucker born every minute."


----------



## herseyjh (21 Jun 2007)

I got one also.  This time the name was Edwin Kwaussi...


----------



## kratz (21 Jun 2007)

I received one of these emails yesterdy and just deleted it. I never thought to check my email status on this site. Thanks for posting about it.


----------



## Yrys (21 Jun 2007)

I've send that 'long' answer : 





> I'm agnostic, so I've stop readng at : we were both
> born again Christians.


 and I received that one  :



> My dear in christ jesus
> Calvary greetings and thank you for your prompt response and concerns . I am happy that you are a Christian hence God knows why he directed this project unto you . I believe that you will make judicious use of this fund to what I did outline in my previous mail to you based on the contents of your mail herein .
> I have taken this decision because it was the wish of my late husband and for the fact that my late husband brothers are taking care of my treatment and otherwise , so I have to sow this seed and which may eventually brings miraculous healing and otherwise to me .
> I want you therefore to promise me again that you will make good use of this fund to what I did outline so that I will submit your name and contact details to the bank for official introduction as the new beneficiary of the fund by tomorrow being Monday  . I will also send you the contact of the bank so that you can relate with them directly and advise them where necessary . I will tell the bank about you as my overseas partner/relative (hence they are aware of my intentions) while I pray to God to give you the grace and strength to continue his work and do send me your phone and fax numbers for easy communication by the bank .
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (21 Jun 2007)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I got one too. Unfortunately it's just spammers harvesting addresses and firing them out en masse. Sometimes they use little tricks, like inserting the hostname of the site they picked up the address from, to make it seem more legit.  Luckily, it's no more nefarious than that, but it is still annoying.



Really?  The security types here classify this type of mail as a method of fraud, getting suckers to front up to $10,000, then dissapearing with the cash.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (21 Jun 2007)

Of course, it's fruad as well, but from a technical perspective they haven't done anything interesting.


----------



## cplcaldwell (21 Jun 2007)

Here's one from Edwin Kwaussi. Obviously a fraud, these scams seem to be a cottage industry in west Africa.


> From  Edwin   Kwaussi
> Avenue 5 Lot 172 Cocody Quarters
> Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire
> Good day Dear One,
> ...


----------



## 1feral1 (21 Jun 2007)

I got the Sandra Dickson version last night , so I reckon anyone on army.ca with an email on here got one too. It went to my junk folder,a dn has since been deleted.

Cheers,

Wes


----------



## ModlrMike (21 Jun 2007)

I got the Tony Edmond version today. It is a verbatim reproduction of the Edwin Kwaussi edition.


----------



## Muir (22 Jun 2007)

Is any one else having this problem? I’ve gotten a couple emails saying this:

~

Edwin Kwaussi
Avenue 5 Lot 172 Cocody Quarters 
Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire
Good day Dear One,

Greetings and How are you today,I am Edwin  Kwaussi I am member of forums.army.ca I would like you to permit me to apply through this medium for your co-operation and  to secure an opportunity to invest and do joint relationship and business with you in your country.
 I have a substantial capital I honourably Inherited from my late father late Chief  Marcel    Kwaussi 
who deal in Cocao-coffee platation and share from family Gold, diamond Minining site.The Epmgigo rebels killed Him recently in poltical crisis in our country that have resulted to war since this past two years.

I intend to invest this money in profitable areas in your country into a very lucratives business venture of which you are to advise and execute the said venture over there for the mutual benefits of both of us .
Most especially is for you to help me com e over to your base if possible for You be able co-operate with me to become my business partner in your country and create ideas on how  money will be invested, properly
managed and the type of investment after the money  is transferred to your custody with your assistance. 
I inherited this sum from my late father  whom the rebels killed because he was not supporting their selfish intrest to topple the president Gbagbo the present president.Meanwhile, on indication of your willingness to handle this transaction sincerely by protecting my Interests and upon your acceptance of this proposal.I would  furnish you with the full detailed information, procedure, amount involve is below and we shall  mutually agree on your percentage interest or share holding for helping me to secure the release of the deposit and investing the fund into a lucratives profitable venture in your care.It is The sum of  Eight  Million,Five Hundred Thousand USD $8.500. 000USD I shall be glad to reserve this respect and opportunity for you, if you so desire, but do urge you to give the matter your immediate attention it
deserves.I want you to be rest assured that everything is in order and legitimate it was due to the political
crisis in our country that have resulted to war which cause everybody to find a way to get out the country,
that make's me to use this medium to request for your assistance hoping that you will not let me 
down. 
This money is legitimately acquired by my late father from sales of cocoa-coffee and diamond dealings.
Looking forward to your prompt response
Thanks and God bless

~

I was wondering how many other people are getting these. It’s a bunch of bull crap obviously but it’s annoying. Obviously I’m asking this here due to the line stating “I am member of forums.army.ca”. Though this isn’t the only one like I’ve gotten, another was exactly the same, just from some guy calling himself Tony Edmond.

I wonder how many people actually are stupid enough to fall for this?


----------



## Big Foot (22 Jun 2007)

Thanks mods. Hopefully this whole thing can get resolved sooner rather than later.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (22 Jun 2007)

If anyone still has the message, please send me the full message headers. I can try to find out where these came from and block that IP. It won't stop you from receiving these messages, but it might stop them from browsing Army.ca to pick up addresses.


----------



## maggiemagooo (22 Jun 2007)

Hey Mike,  i just emailed you the whole email i received with the address it was sent from, i'm sure the culprit has a few addresses to use, but at least we can start blocking them as they come in.


----------



## Greymatters (22 Jun 2007)

I think that the majority of stories deal with western Africa due to the continued credibility of moving money out of countries enduring strife.  Let face it, it has a much greater impact than trying to talk about times of strife in Moosejaw, Saskatchewan.  However, the actual source of most of these messages is believed to be India and other South/Southeast Asian countries, the same place a lot of phone scams are currently originating from.

"Hullo, is there an M Willum there please? I am for to calling from First Capital National Bank of Canada about your current account...hullo, hullo?  Darn they hung up on me again!"


----------



## Mike Baker (22 Jun 2007)

Mike my mom said she got one of the emails as well, I will get her to send it to you ASAP.


----------



## mover1 (22 Jun 2007)

its a classic 419 scam letter


For more info please visit these sites


http://www.snopes.com/crime/fraud/nigeria.asp

http://home.rica.net/alphae/419coal/


----------



## Burrows (22 Jun 2007)

www.419eater.com


----------



## Yrys (23 Jun 2007)

Third email : anone want to call them reversed charge  > ?


> Dear  christ jesus,
> Blessings of God to you and your family .
> I am fine here by the speacial grace of God hence I was in the hospital this morning for my weekly routine check up,came back and read your mail and decided to proceed with you immediately by sending you the contact of the bank so that we would proceed in earnest towards concluding this project to the service of the lord and humanity  .
> Ok,I have made a mastike by ending you the contact of the banker.please this is them emil again (*manager@teacher.com*) or by telephene*+22509001632* Do contact the manager immediately and get back to me today,Thank you and Gods continued blessings while I look forward to reading from you again and request you put me in your daily prayers  .
> ...


----------



## Good2Golf (23 Jun 2007)

I love their poncey writing style....reminds me of the fopsy 17th century French characters on Saturday Night Live who kept freaking Norm MacDonald out with their ponciness...



> ....I am Edwin Kwaussi I am member of forums.army.ca I would like you to permit me to apply through this medium for your co-operation and  to secure an opportunity to invest and do joint relationship and business with you in your country.....



I can almost picture the guy wearing a powdered wig and silk brocade....

I'm with Wes, having a hard time from wetting myself laughing at these idiots....


G2G


----------



## CdnArtyWife (23 Jun 2007)

I got one too, it went to my spam folder and was since deleted...I'm sure I have more too.

Its right up on my priority list with taking advantage of all the wonderful mortgages I've apparently been approved for, enlarging my penis, and "last long time" with Viagra. :

Cheers,

The "penis free" CAW


----------



## Trooper Hale (24 Jun 2007)

Whoa? You mean this isnt the broken English of Sandra Dickson, a friendly multi-millionaire who just needs some help? Dammit, there i go giving away my bank account details again. I'm such a sucker.

I replied saying,

"Dear Madam,
         I am your most humble servant and would be very much pleased to help you out. Your story brought tears to my eyes and i very much hope i can aid you in this struggle.
Please get back to me as soon as possible,
Your truly,
Eamon Hale"

They usually dont reply but its good fun and like Wes said, not bad for a giggle.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Jun 2007)

Troops in addition to sending Mike the emails so he can block the IP adddresses also you should send them to the RCMP by following the link:  RCMP Phonebusters


----------



## Benny (25 Jun 2007)

I didn't get one. I feel left out. :sob:

The 419eater stuff is hilarious. I've done a bit of scambaiting but no real effort put in to it like those guys do.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Jun 2007)

Benny said:
			
		

> I didn't get one. I feel left out. :sob:



I will send you mine. I must know half of Nigeria by now, and the other half are most likely cued up waitting their turn to get on line.


----------



## Benny (25 Jun 2007)

If only they would use their power for good instead of evil...


----------



## Greymatters (29 Jun 2007)

Hale said:
			
		

> Whoa? You mean this isnt the broken English of Sandra Dickson, a friendly multi-millionaire who just needs some help? Dammit, there i go giving away my bank account details again. I'm such a sucker.
> 
> I replied saying,
> 
> ...



When I first started getting them I replied back on how pathetic their stories were and advised them to at least be more credible and imaginitive.  I dont think it improved their grammar and diction, but it might have been a factor in cutting down on the number of these types of emails I used to get...


----------



## Benny (29 Jun 2007)

GreyMatter said:
			
		

> When I first started getting them I replied back on how pathetic their stories were and advised them to at least be more credible and imaginitive.  I dont think it improved their grammar and diction, but it might have been a factor in cutting down on the number of these types of emails I used to get...


I doubt it. These scammers 'mugus' are dumb, and use bulk lists of email addys. They will not go to the trouble of deleting your address. But feel free to abuse them, poke fun, or whatever. They are criminals, so give them all the crap you want. Post their email address on a public space so they get spam if you want.


----------



## Burrows (30 Jun 2007)

Special prize to whoever can get them to write something about army.ca on a card for a photo.


----------



## Benny (1 Jul 2007)

Oooh, now THAT is a challenge!


----------



## beands (2 Jul 2007)

Cdt/Cpl Muir said:
			
		

> This money is legitimately acquired by my late father from sales of cocoa-coffee and diamond dealings.



Hmmm, 'legitimate' diamond dealings? Must have been a 'get-rich-quick scam' in the last couple of years in the diamond industry. 
Is it too late o sign up?


----------



## Yrys (3 Jul 2007)

A Web Cadre Turns the Tables on African Scam Artists

http://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/02/technology/02spam.html?em&ex=1183521600&en=9ccf3c2b2e0cb08f&ei=5087%0A


----------



## Taios (4 Jul 2007)

Haha Ok, not sure who to direct this to, but I recieved this spam today in my email; 



Greetings and How are you today,I am Edwin Kwaussi I am member of forums.army.ca I would like you to permit me to apply through this medium for your co-operation and to secure an opportunity to invest and do joint relationship and business with you in your country.
I have a substantial capital I honourably Inherited from my late father late Chief Marcel Kwaussi who deal in Cocao-coffee platation and share from family Gold, diamond Minining site.The Epmgigo rebels killed Him recently in poltical crisis in our country that have resulted to war since thi s past two years.

I intend to invest this money in profitable areas in your country into a very lucratives business venture of which you are to advise and execute the said venture over there for the mutual benefits of both of us .Most especially is for you to help me com e over to your base if possible for You be able co-operate with me to become my business partner in your country and create ideas on how money will be invested, properlymanaged and the type of investment after the money is transferred to your custody with your assistance. 
I inherited this sum from my late father whom the rebels killed because he was not supporting their selfish intrest to topple the president Gbagbo the present president.Meanwhile, on indication of your willingness to handle this transaction sincerely by protecting my Interests and upon your acceptance of this proposal.I would furnish you with the full detailed information, procedure, amount involve is below and we shall mutually agree on your percentage interest or share holding for helping me to secure the release of the deposit and investing the fund into a lucratives profitable venture in your care.It is The sum of Eight Million,Five Hundred Thousand USD $8.500. 000USD I shall be glad to reserve this respect and opportunity for you, if you so desire, but do urge you to give the matter your immediate attention it deserves.
I want you to be rest assured that everything is in order and legitimate it was due to the politicalcrisis in our country that have resulted to war which cause everybody to find a way to get out the country,that make's me to use this medium to request for your assistance hoping that you will not let me down. This money is legitimately acquired by my late father from sales of cocoa-coffee and diamond dealings.
Looking forward to your prompt response
Thanks and God bless
Edwin Kwaussi 
Avenue 5 Lot 172 Cocody Quarters 
Abidjan Cote d'Ivoire


----------



## Greymatters (4 Jul 2007)

Time to form a Milnet Scambaiter Posse...

[Edit - oh, and someone should tell Mr.'human rights' from Interprol that the tactics used by the Spam-baiters are common practice among police departments in North America (i.e. breaking up child porn rings, bait cars, false lottery contest for criminals with outstanding warrants, etc. ..) and no one seems to be jumping up and down about human rights being violated (other than defense lawyers)].


----------



## Benny (4 Jul 2007)

I'd negotiate a bigger share than that. Tell him that there are a few of us willing to help but we'll all require payment


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (5 Jul 2007)

I actually once received a physical letter version of this scam in the early '90s. Wish I had kept it.


----------

